# Getting Started in Reloading



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

What could a guy expect to spend on basic equipment for reloading shotshells and rifle shells? just the equipment, not the brass, powder, etc.
thanks


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey moderators....... This topic keeps coming up over and over again. How about a sticky.......

To the poster, do a search through this forum and you'll find literally tons of info on this topic.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

If someone wants to make up a list or something I think a sticky would be completely possible. We could probably use a stickies on a few topics here in the reloading section. I may work on something later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

alright, just ignore this and or delete :beer:


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Metallic reloading and shotshell reloading are very different and require different equipment. Search each individually and you should find most of the answers your looking for. Even after you've read up you may still have some questions. Those are the ones best asked.

I just got into metallic reloading. For the basic equipment minus components for one caliber your looking at about $175. That will get you started. But it won't take 3 hours once you have it before you want more. So look at about 250-$300 before components.

The more you reload the faster it pays for itself. With the benifit of more accurate ammo tailored to your shooting needs. You'll probably find yourself shooting more often though. So you'll spend about the same each year. You just get a lot more bang for your buck and the satisfaction of knowing you had a part in making it as best as it can be.

Adam :sniper:

Have fun!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> If someone wants to make up a list or something I think a sticky would be completely possible. We could probably use a stickies on a few topics here in the reloading section. I may work on something later tonight or tomorrow.


So, where's that damn sticky? :wink: I too think it would be a good idea. I've been researching reloading quite a bit lately, going through the old posts and what not. Lots of good info, but a sticky or two with some general info would be nice.

Basic Reloading Process
Beginners Equipment (the necessities)
Additional Equipment (luxuries)
Selecting the Right Components
Ect., you get the idea.

It looks like I'll be jumping into reloading this winter. I recently purchased "The ABC's of Reloading" and after reading that, I think it is another hobby I want to add to the list.

I have oodles of questions. But, I'll stick to doing research for now as I don't want to ask repetitive, boring questions. :wink:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

RCBS has a pretty nice starter kit for around $300. $319.00, I bought one the other day from Cabelas for $289.00. Do a little searching around, you can find some more coupons. I got another $60 in rebates on top of the sale price. I was able to buy the new dies, bullets, and shell holder for less that the advertised sale price of the reloading equipment.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

ruger1 said:


> RCBS has a pretty nice starter kit for around $300. $319.00, I bought one the other day from Cabelas for $289.00. Do a little searching around, you can find some more coupons. I got another $60 in rebates on top of the sale price. I was able to buy the new dies, bullets, and shell holder for less that the advertised sale price of the reloading equipment.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


That was the same kit I added to my "Wish List" regarding reloading. I also added a tumbler, caliper, case trimmer, RCBS Trim Pro 3 Way cutter, and a few other odds and ends......Anything else I may have overlooked????

Also, I know of people who don't clean/polish their brass. Thoughts on that? Not having to buy a tumbler for a while would be nice.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

AdamFisk,

My dad and I did NOT clean our brass for many many years. I've never seen it as a necessity. We do have one now and it is a really nice luxury. But I wouldn't call it a necessity.

Your list looks to be pretty complete. A caliper if it's not on your list. http://www.tresnainstrument.com/product/ec16.html Used to measure overall shell length.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You know, I fully intended to type something up and make a sticky, but somehow I completely forgot about it.

I tumble all my brass. I think its easier on the dies to run a nice polished case through them. If you don't get a tumbler for a while, just make sure your brass doesn't have a bunch of dust or powder residue on it before you size it.

Something else that I have found essential is the Hornady lock-n-load headspace gauge. To me its important to only bump the shoulder back just a tiny bit(around .002") when you full length resize your brass and the Hornady tool makes measuring this very easy.

I would pick up a couple more reloading manuals and read them too. I'll suggest the Lyman manual as being a pretty good one. Having a manual from the mfg of the bullets you will be shooting can be a big help too.

You will need something to clean primer pockets too. The Lee cleaner works fairly well, but if you want a really good one look into sinclair products. You will also need a couple loading blocks. I think the MTM blocks are about the best ones that you can get and they work with pretty much all calibers. I've never used the RCBS powder funnel, so I can't comment on it. I'd suggest getting the Frankford Arsenal powder funnel kit from Midway, its a great product.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

first your gonna want something like this.

MEC 600 Jr. Mark 5 Single Stage Shotshell Press 12 Gauge 2-3/4", 3"
Product #: 389536
Status: Out of Stock, Backorder OK 
Our Price:$142.99
4.45 starsAdd to CartMEC Sizemaster Single Stage Shotshell Press 12 Gauge 2-3/4", 3"
Product #: 438022
Status: Out of Stock, Backorder OK 
Our Price:$216.99
4.67 starsAdd to CartMEC Steelmaster Single Stage Shotshell Press 12 Gauge 2-3/4", 3"
Product #: 465977
Status: Out of Stock, Backorder OK 
Our Price:$244.99
4 starsAdd to CartMEC Steelmaster Single Stage Shotshell Press 12 Gauge 3-1/2"
Product #: 466513
Status: Out of Stock, Backorder OK 
Our Price:$255.99
5 starsAdd to Cart

next ole Larry has some great videos on YouTube on reloading check them out. he shows each step.






In no way am i trying to belittle anyone. Just trying to show how easy it is to reload.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSSRc08N ... playnext=1

That being said. you will need a press and scale minimum. And a couple reloading manuals. as said above Lyman is good. depending on which length of shell your wanting to reload. you may want to buy a longer press and then some sort of short kit say 3 1/2" press then a short kit so you can load 3" with very little modifications.

Of course steel and lead load completely different. the video's are of lead shot. with steel you will need to make each step separately and manually such as weigh every powder charge, then insert shot cups, filler, then count shot for proper ounce load. then start crimp and finally finish crimp. 
It's not as difficult as it sounds. though it does take considerable more time for steel verses lead shot.

Good luck with it. you will be impressed with what you can do with your own shells. hands down better then anything you can buy of the shelf.

As I have seen plenty of it done but never actually loaded a metallic round would anybody like to try their hand at it also feel free to add or whatever to what I have already said. whether it be good,bad, or indifferent.

Once you stuff a few and then kill with them you will never buy again.


----------

